# Free food



## sykgutt (Jun 11, 2008)

Go out in the woods. The cicadas are out, only every 17 years. But you can eat them, they're actually a delicacy around the world. You can fry them, sauté them in a pan, or cook them over the fire with a stick. Apparently they don't taste too bad.

[img_size = 400:1nu5isct]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/4a/530937661_c29fba0c57_b.jpg/800px-530937661_c29fba0c57_b.jpg[/img_size:1nu5isct]


----------



## sykgutt (Jun 12, 2008)

Where I live there are millions per acre. They are laid as eggs underground, and they live on the juice of tree roots until they come out 17 years later. They're fucking creepy.


----------



## Labea (Jun 12, 2008)

I saw them on planet earth... fucking insane show... they only live for day above ground, true?


----------



## sykgutt (Jun 12, 2008)

They live for up to 4 weeks, by the end of June most of them are dead.


----------



## finn (Jun 12, 2008)

You really have to eat them as soon as they get out of the ground to get the most out of them, since if you look closely, you'll notice that they have no mouth. That means they can't eat, so they slowly use up all the energy that could be in your stomach instead.


----------



## sykgutt (Jun 12, 2008)

They do eat, just not very much, they do most of their eating while they're in the ground, cause when they're above ground they're just looking for a mate. They basically just eat sap and shit like that.


----------



## bryanpaul (Jun 14, 2008)

fish go fuckin crazy for em....... its like all you can eat buffet of cicadas for bass and other freshwater fish when theyre out ...put them bitches on a hook and catch some real food......and just wondering, does any body else travel with fishing line and hooks and lures.....?


----------



## sykgutt (Jun 18, 2008)

I do, because i've been in situations where I want to fish and I have to improvise, and it has never worked. Making your own hooks sucks. I have, however, caught fish with a stick and some fishing line/hook/sinker

plus, it's weightless and small, so you may as well...


----------



## derekja (Jun 18, 2008)

I almost always have a bit of fishing line on me. I actually caught a little fish on gear I made myself once, though. Carved a hook from some bone I found, made line from dogbane, and a grasshoper as bait. It was on this survival trek I did a couple years ago trying to live in the woods for a week with nothing but a knife. I wouldn't recommend it, but the fish sure tasted good on an empty stomach!


----------



## sykgutt (Jun 18, 2008)

damn, you've got some skill. i've tried making shit out of bones, it's not easy. never attempted to make cordage, though i plan on it someday, because i want to do one of those survival week type things


----------



## derekja (Jun 18, 2008)

yeah it was an experience worth doing alright. I'm not in a hurry to do it again, but it proved it's point that getting lost in the woods isn't an immediate life threatening situation.

Cordage is really fun. It's amazing how strong it is, even from plants that you wouldn't expect to be strong. The trick with the hooks, btw, is that they aren't shaped like metal fish hooks. You make them pointed on each end and then tie the line in the middle. It's called a toggle hook. The idea is that the fish swallows it lengthwise, but when you pull on the line since it's pulling from the center the hook turns sideways in the fish's throat and gets stuck.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 19, 2008)

they did their 7 year thing a while ago around this area and my bf at the times brother was a culinary student and they made them cook them for class.


all I know is those fuckers are annoyingly loud and I hate them.


----------

